# Glastonbury 2009 A Helluva Party



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2009)

> *Glastonbury 2009*
> 
> Over the weekend, approximately 190,000 people made their way to Worthy Farm in western England to attend the 2009 Glastonbury Festival. Attendees came to see performances at what is billed as "Europe's largest open-air music festival" on many stages over four days - headliners included Bruce Springsteen, Neil Young, and a reunited Blur.



Remarkable photographs of the event here: http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/06/glastonbury_2009.html

Wouldn't mind attending one of those one of these days. Did any of our MT members from across the Pond make it there??


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2009)

It's how I pictured the Quidditch World Cup!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't do open-air festivals.  Too much mud, too many drugs, too much theft ...

... even when I was a biker, I spelled such camping events H - O - T - E - L.

I don't mind camping, just not in a field of slurry amidst a horde of other humans I don't know.

Oh and the music at Glastonbury tends to be abysmal too - "Blur" for crying out loud!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 30, 2009)

As God is my witness, my first thought when I saw these was "Quidditch World Cup" and lo and behold, the comment at the top (#35) said the same thing.  Looks like a nice time, but I don't do open-air festivals either.  Cory's Law states that "any sufficiently large gathering of people is one drink away from becoming a riot."


----------

